# JW apologetics



## caoclan (Oct 25, 2008)

What are the best websites for apologetics against Jehovah's Witnesses? A JW came to my door this morning and we spoke for a few minutes and I invited him to come back when he had time to discuss our views more in detail, so I want to be prepared to counter the JW theology as best as possible.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## jambo (Oct 25, 2008)

Jehovah's Witnesses Is a site I find helpful. There are probably many more and possibly better ones but I like CARM.

In dealing with JWs don't get bogged with Jn 1.1 etc JW faith is all academic there is no devotional side whatsoever to the JWs thus talking about enjoying the presence of God is mind blowing to them. If they quote any source check it out. I answered their book on the Trinity checking as many sources as I could. I was absolutely horrified to discover they take a sentance from one page and join it to a sentance 3 or 4 pages later to make them say something totally different to what they actually were saying. In fact at one point they even quote Calvin in defence of their Arain viewpoint.

If you can get your hands on the Watchtower's _ Reasoning Book_ you will find this worth its weight in gold. I persuaded a JW I met whilst knocking on doors to give me his copy. It actually tells the JW what to say when talking to evangelicals and the exact words, arguments and even illustrations to use when asked certain questions.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Oct 25, 2008)

Reasoning with Jehovah's Witnesses, Introduction

looks interesting

from the preface:



> What I decided to do initially was to read through an independent translation of the New Testament and write down every Scripture that didn't seem to fit my present understanding of the Bible. I did this, using the New American Standard version, and came up with about 200 Scripture verses. I then compiled these Scriptures into approximately 50 different topics: deity of Christ, personality of the Holy Spirit, the great crowd, the 144,000, 1914, the rapture, hellfire, how to be saved, relationship with Christ, who is to be born again, assurance of salvation, etc.
> 
> After reading through what I had compiled, the gravity of what I had just done hit me like a ton of bricks. I had now totally destroyed my dearly held convictions concerning God, His people, the outworking of His plan of salvation, and my place in this whole affair! I was now completely and utterly lost!
> 
> Three things I knew, however. I knew that God had inspired the Bible. I knew that He had people on this earth who worshiped Him in spirit and in truth, in accordance with an accurate understanding of the Bible. And I knew that God cared for us, and that He had sent His beloved Son to die for us. This was enough to convince me that God would hold true to His promise to lead me into all the truth.


----------



## Tim (Oct 27, 2008)

I spoke with two JW's this past Saturday, for about 15 minutes. I learned that they don't believe in immortal souls (they used Ecc. 9:5 to try to prove this; that you aren't conscious when you are dead). But if there is no afterlife, what is the point then?! I would like to see what they would say about the rich man and Lazarus or the thief on the cross (I failed to think of bringing up these).

I also learned they believe that there are three categories of people:

1) the righteous (those who respond to obey God)
2) the unrighteous (those who don't respond because they didn't have the chance)
3) the wicked (murderers, etc.)

I kept trying to get them to answer how does one become righteous. Only after a while did they even mention Christ. At that point, I gave them the Gospel as best I could, taking care to impress on them that they/we are all law-breakers. And they allowed me to speak. May God use my feeble attempt for His glory.


----------

